# High School Soccer's Fate



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

Winter is fast approaching and 2021 is right around the corner.  Is CIF Soccer going to be played?  Will the soccer gods be kind to my dd and let her have some fun. Its been so hard for so many girls and like I said so many times, girls what to have fun.  Right now, I believe 90% that the games will be played.  Go High School Soccer. It's so much fun I can't wait to yell from the bleachers.  Eagle, I owe you a keg.  What say you on HS Soccer in OC?


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 14, 2020)

crush said:


> Winter is fast approaching and 2021 is right around the corner.  Is CIF Soccer going to be played?  Will the soccer gods be kind to my dd and let her have some fun. Its been so hard for so many girls and like I said so many times, girls what to have fun.  Right now, I believe 90% that the games will be played.  Go High School Soccer. It's so much fun I can't wait to yell from the bleachers.  Eagle, I owe you a keg.  What say you on HS Soccer in OC?


Fate of the seasons in balance at this point and CIF-SS says they will be making January announcements

Jan 19th is pretty much d-day according to what they communicated after fall CIF regional and state comps where canceled first of the month.

According to our AD and coaches they are still expecting to play soccer in the spring but it's going to be scaled down and maybe limited to local comps only without the regional or state comps.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Fate of the seasons in balance at this point and CIF-SS says they will be making January announcements
> 
> Jan 19th is pretty much d-day according to what they communicated after fall CIF regional and state comps where canceled first of the month.
> 
> According to our AD and coaches they are still expecting to play soccer in the spring but it's going to be scaled down and maybe limited to local comps only without the regional or state comps.


I heard the same thing.  I'm hoping on Jan 20th all these games being played with our lives will be over and we can all get back to normal.  It's a long a shot though and I'm hoping for the best but were prepared for the worst.  7 more days until Winter kicks in,


----------



## Dargle (Dec 14, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Fate of the seasons in balance at this point and CIF-SS says they will be making January announcements
> 
> Jan 19th is pretty much d-day according to what they communicated after fall CIF regional and state comps where canceled first of the month.
> 
> According to our AD and coaches they are still expecting to play soccer in the spring but it's going to be scaled down and maybe limited to local comps only without the regional or state comps.


With everything behind schedule already (since football isn't starting today as it was supposed to under the revised schedule, for instance), best case scenario is the soccer season is shortened considerably.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338665009400803329
with no soccer games allowed till the orange tier, we have a long long wait


----------



## Speed (Dec 14, 2020)

ya and no out of state travel


----------



## twoclubpapa (Dec 15, 2020)

As HS football gets pushed into the soccer season I don't envy the athletic directors that now have to worry about rescheduling their fields for both sports.  Worst case is six soccer teams (boys and girls V, JV, F/S), three football teams (boys V, JV, F/S) and maybe even some lacrosse team(s) competing with for practice and game fields for some overlapping period of time.

I wonder what guidelines will apply to spectator attendance?

Why is outdoor volleyball a high contact sport and indoor volleyball a low contact sport?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 15, 2020)

twoclubpapa said:


> Why is outdoor volleyball a high contact sport and indoor volleyball a low contact sport?


Let’s also add how Field Hockey and Girls Lacrosse are less contact than soccer????


----------



## full90 (Dec 15, 2020)

The principals around our area have said that one of the most likely realities will be no frosh/soph teams and very limited JV teams.


----------



## Sparky9 (Dec 15, 2020)

Glad bocce and corn hole made the list.  It's about damn time they get the recognition they deserve.  Kicker- good soccer teams that spread the field out have less contact than lax and field hockey but with the hard rubber ball being thrown/hit at you there is less contact at least in lacrosse as the rules favor the shooter and it is harder to interfere on defense.  I think they are pretty even with how many concussions though.
P.S. Rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> View attachment 9691


What say you Eagle on HS Soccer for the girls in March?  OC is very close to not having enough beds for ICU.  2,173 new cases yesterday.  I'm trying to be half full dude but even I can see that it's not looking good.  Man, what a crazy 10 months this has been.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> What say you Eagle on HS Soccer for the girls in March?  OC is very close to not having enough beds for ICU.  2,173 new cases yesterday.  I'm trying to be half full dude but even I can see that it's not looking good.  Man, what a crazy 10 months this has been.


I am shocked that places have run out of ICU beds. I mean, this is completely unforeseeable. How could anyone have possibly known this would happen? And so weird that everyone’s comorbidities decided to get out of control all at the same time for the first time in history. ICU’s really should have been more prepared to deal with so much catastrophic heartburn all at once.

Oh well, gotta go. There’s a soccer tournament to get to in AZ, and I’m leading the push against the vaccine since they’re poison, and also against online education. So busy.


----------



## The HB Dad (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am shocked that places have run out of ICU beds. I mean, this is completely unforeseeable. How could anyone have possibly known this would happen? And so weird that everyone’s comorbidities decided to get out of control all at the same time for the first time in history. ICU’s really should have been more prepared to deal with so much catastrophic heartburn all at once.
> 
> Oh well, gotta go. There’s a soccer tournament to get to in AZ, and I’m leading the push against the vaccine since they’re poison, and also against online education. So busy.


gfy


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am shocked that places have run out of ICU beds. I mean, this is completely unforeseeable. How could anyone have possibly known this would happen? And so weird that everyone’s comorbidities decided to get out of control all at the same time for the first time in history. ICU’s really should have been more prepared to deal with so much catastrophic heartburn all at once.
> 
> Oh well, gotta go. There’s a soccer tournament to get to in AZ, and I’m leading the push against the vaccine since they’re poison, and also against online education. So busy.


Seasonal ICU occupancy is already at 55% pre-Covid. Maybe if you did a little homework you know that. The question I have is why wasn’t the USS Mercy called in knowing we were going to face this? 

You were shtick is old and tired.......By the way, how was your trip to New York?


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am shocked that places have run out of ICU beds. I mean, this is completely unforeseeable. How could anyone have possibly known this would happen? And so weird that everyone’s comorbidities decided to get out of control all at the same time for the first time in history. ICU’s really should have been more prepared to deal with so much catastrophic heartburn all at once.
> 
> Oh well, gotta go. There’s a soccer tournament to get to in AZ, and I’m leading the push against the vaccine since they’re poison, and also against online education. So busy.


Dom, EOTL is breaking the politics rules so I'm going to shoot back at him.  Why do you allow this?  Plus, I paid my $15 and I still can;t edit my post or delete a thread.  I have rights too you know?  Oh well, you seem to be EOTL biggest fan.  Get ready everyone.  Real leaders will soon be helping us. We are one big mess and were way over our heads and we ALL know it except EOTL.  Real Local Commander ((MP)), not some health pro or math wiz who also likes to add colors to make his math look right and help so many lose theor private company and others who are just SOL like who can;t find work.  Numbers have been used against us like no other time in history.   

*What is the true meaning of martial law?*
Martial law involves the temporary substitution of military authority for civilian rule and is usually invoked in time of war, rebellion, or natural disaster. *Abstract:* When martial law is in effect, the *military commander of an area or country has unlimited authority* to make and enforce laws.

We don;t want or need proud boys or proud anything trying to be cops.  Stand down and stay in your houses.  Let the real pros handle things.  USA!!!  USA!!!!  USA!!!!


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Seasonal ICU occupancy is already at 55% pre-Covid. Maybe if you did a little homework you know that. The question I have is why wasn’t the USS Mercy called in knowing we were going to face this?
> 
> You were shtick is old and tired.......By the way, how was your trip to New York?


I might need place to sleep.  I need to pay my rent or I'm out on da streets.  Maybe these big ships can just let the homeless or those in need a place to crash for the night.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

We need someone to help us get to a place where we can all join hands and help each other and just sing with love for each other.  No color and no one's religion or God is better then the other god or color.  Just be nice to each other.  The power grab is killing us all in the middle.  I understand some had it better in the past, but now, we need to start sharing.  Some in soccer were just ball hogs' and had all the access and connections.  Power & control is now at stake like never before.  Who life is it?  Santa is watching who is going to be good or bad.  He can see in your little heart and knows if you've been naughty and cheating and pushing others out of the way to get toilet paper.  Come on, let's all join hands.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> Dom, EOTL is breaking the politics rules so I'm going to shoot back at him.  Why do you allow this?  Plus, I paid my $15 and I still can;t edit my post or delete a thread.  I have rights too you know?  Oh well, you seem to be EOTL biggest fan.  Get ready everyone.  Real leaders will soon be helping us. We are one big mess and were way over our heads and we ALL know it except EOTL.  Real Local Commander ((MP)), not some health pro or math wiz who also likes to add colors to make his math look right and help so many lose theor private company and others who are just SOL like who can;t find work.  Numbers have been used against us like no other time in history.
> 
> *What is the true meaning of martial law?*
> Martial law involves the temporary substitution of military authority for civilian rule and is usually invoked in time of war, rebellion, or natural disaster. *Abstract:* When martial law is in effect, the *military commander of an area or country has unlimited authority* to make and enforce laws.
> ...


Uh, I just responded to your comment about ICU beds. There wasn’t a single word in your post about soccer. If you don’t want a thread to go off topic, don’t do it. 

There was also not a single word about politics in my post either. You just label everything you don’t want to hear as politics.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Uh, I just responded to your comment about ICU beds. There wasn’t a single word in your post about soccer. If you don’t want a thread to go off topic, don’t do it.
> 
> There was also not a single word about politics in my post either. You just label everything you don’t want to hear as politics.


When do you think the MP will take over?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

l


Kicker4Life said:


> Seasonal ICU occupancy is already at 55% pre-Covid. Maybe if you did a little homework you know that. The question I have is why wasn’t the USS Mercy called in knowing we were going to face this?
> 
> You were shtick is old and tired.......By the way, how was your trip to New York?


Your schtick is tired. If you did your homework, you would know that hospital after hospital in the US has run out of ICU beds, is converting conference rooms for treatment, and is converting critical pediatric ICUs to treat adult patients. And facing critical shortages of medical staff.

If you did your homework, you would also know that a hospital ship can only be in one place at a time, and the one you identify is in dry dock in Portland getting repaired until August. Which I am sure must be CA’s fault, right?

Who said I went on a trip to NY?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> We need someone to help us get to a place where we can all join hands and help each other and just sing with love for each other.  No color and no one's religion or God is better then the other god or color.  Just be nice to each other.  The power grab is killing us all in the middle.  I understand some had it better in the past, but now, we need to start sharing.  Some in soccer were just ball hogs' and had all the access and connections.  Power & control is now at stake like never before.  Who life is it?  Santa is watching who is going to be good or bad.  He can see in your little heart and knows if you've been naughty and cheating and pushing others out of the way to get toilet paper.  Come on, let's all join hands.


That will not happen. You and your friends expect everyone to just agree with you, and you seem to have no intention of doing what it takes to return this place to a soccer forum. 

We’re 10 months into this pandemic, which is now at its worst point, and you’re still fighting everything being done to fight it.  And now that a vaccine has finally arrived to save us from the American Way, you’re fighting even that. If it weren’t so obvious that you’re an idiot, you would be dangerous.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That will not happen. You and your friends expect everyone to just agree with you, and you seem to have no intention of doing what it takes to return this place to a soccer forum.
> 
> We’re 10 months into this pandemic, which is now at its worst point, and you’re still fighting everything being done to fight it.  And now that a vaccine has finally arrived to save us from the American Way, you’re fighting even that. If it weren’t so obvious that you’re an idiot, you would be dangerous.


I'm obeying all rules from the leaders and not fighting like I would have in the play ground when we were ulittles.  Pink belly and rubber fingers would be in order for you EOTL.  I disagree and still obey and that is not a real fight from where I come from.  Vaccine will never enter my body. My wife already gave me the grim news on the after glow after that bat disease enters the blood stream.  Plus, were super, super healthy and have no need for it.  How much you weigh?  How old are you?  Healthy?  Obese?  Chubby?  Drink a lot?  What say you?  I am soon at my pre married weight.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> I'm obeying all rules from the leaders and not fighting like I would have in the play ground when we were ulittles.  Pink belly and rubber fingers would be in order for you EOTL.  I disagree and still obey and that is not a real fight from where I come from.  Vaccine will never enter my body. My wife already gave me the grim news on the after glow after that bat disease enters the blood stream.  Plus, were super, super healthy and have no need for it.  How much you weigh?  How old are you?  Healthy?  Obese?  Chubby?  Drink a lot?  What say you?  I am soon at my pre married weight.


I am not surprised you intend to freeload off others to obtain the benefit of herd immunity, since freeloading is your thing. It shouldn’t be hard to convince your anti-vaxxer friends to also not get it.  Hopefully there aren’t enough of you out there to keep killing people at current levels and continue preventing kids from playing sports.


----------



## soccersc (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> l
> 
> 
> Your schtick is tired. If you did your homework, you would know that hospital after hospital in the US has run out of ICU beds, is converting conference rooms for treatment, and is converting critical pediatric ICUs to treat adult patients. And facing critical shortages of medical staff.
> ...


It does get a little old.  Let people get their frustration out, your negative comments and fishing to get people agitated is annoying.  Here's the deal, I've said before I don't think you have any kids, or your kids are very young, so you really have no idea what you're talking about.  Parents, and especially parents on this board, realize as their kids get older their time with them begins to diminish.  The times in the car on the way to a game, the times seeing the joy in them as they are hanging out with friends on an away trip, the times seeing that look in their face when they make a great play, the times you council them when they don't play well or they have a tough loss.  That stuff doesn't last, it goes faster than you can even imagine, and I think most people on this board realize that.  Time does not wait for anyone, and this year it's taken on a toll on people, and people are frustrated, disappointed, and really just sad by the TIME they have lost. Some people take that sadness and frustration out differently, so let them vent, nothing on this board is going to negatively affect you in the greater scheme, so let people be, and stop with all the nonsense .


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

soccersc said:


> It does get a little old.  Let people get their frustration out, your negative comments and fishing to get people agitated is annoying.  Here's the deal, I've said before I don't think you have any kids, or your kids are very young, so you really have no idea what you're talking about.  Parents, and especially parents on this board, realize as their kids get older their time with them begins to diminish.  The times in the car on the way to a game, the times seeing the joy in them as they are hanging out with friends on an away trip, the times seeing that look in their face when they make a great play, the times you council them when they don't play well or they have a tough loss.  That stuff doesn't last, it goes faster than you can even imagine, and I think most people on this board realize that.  Time does not wait for anyone, and this year it's taken on a toll on people, and people are frustrated, disappointed, and really just sad by the TIME they have lost. Some people take that sadness and frustration out differently, so let them vent, nothing on this board is going to negatively affect you in the greater scheme, so let people be, and stop with all the nonsense .


Look, I'm sorry for hoping the forum all this time.  This coach or whatever he is, is the only reason I came on here.  These types have had their claws in the system and he's seeing all that power slip away.  Some of these Docs need to get out of the game.  I got one guy out and saved a lot of folks heartache.  I took a lot of poop from so called friends but whatever.  They need to get what they want for their kids and I understand that mindset. I'm not here to make friends.  Trust me, predators were roaming the fields and as you can all see, their right here on the forum as well.  Power grab for market share for youth soccer where the customers are the parents. Kids are the one's who get the short end of the stick.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 16, 2020)

@crush I truly believe HS ball will happen. I also believe many kids will choose HS over Club this season


----------



## soccersc (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> Look, I'm sorry for hoping the forum all this time.  This coach or whatever he is, is the only reason I came on here.  These types have had their claws in the system and he's seeing all that power slip away.  Some of these Docs need to get out of the game.  I got one guy out and saved a lot of folks heartache.  I took a lot of poop from so called friends but whatever.  They need to get what they want for their kids and I understand that mindset. I'm not here to make friends.  Trust me, predators were roaming the fields and as you can all see, their right here on the forum as well.  Power grab for market share for youth soccer where the customers are the parents. Kids are the one's who get the short end of the stick.


I was speaking to EOTL, I totally get where you are coming from. Even though they come rapid fire, your're post do often bring a smile


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

soccersc said:


> I was speaking to EOTL, I totally get where you are coming from. Even though they come rapid fire, your're post do often bring a smile


I've been letting things out lately and it's been healing for me.  However, those on the other end have taken an ear full and some rapid fire.  Now you know why I love my wife so much.  She's the most patient human I have ever met.  Super nice and kind.  All I have to do is be nice to her and all will go well with my soul.  My dd is 10x more rapid fire then me and she is becoming a very strong young lady with her own mine and opinion.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

soccersc said:


> It does get a little old.  Let people get their frustration out, your negative comments and fishing to get people agitated is annoying.  Here's the deal, I've said before I don't think you have any kids, or your kids are very young, so you really have no idea what you're talking about.  Parents, and especially parents on this board, realize as their kids get older their time with them begins to diminish.  The times in the car on the way to a game, the times seeing the joy in them as they are hanging out with friends on an away trip, the times seeing that look in their face when they make a great play, the times you council them when they don't play well or they have a tough loss.  That stuff doesn't last, it goes faster than you can even imagine, and I think most people on this board realize that.  Time does not wait for anyone, and this year it's taken on a toll on people, and people are frustrated, disappointed, and really just sad by the TIME they have lost. Some people take that sadness and frustration out differently, so let them vent, nothing on this board is going to negatively affect you in the greater scheme, so let people be, and stop with all the nonsense .


Do you know what is old? Ten months of people claiming this is a hoax, that masks are ineffective, encouraging people to engage in behavior that unquestionably dangerous to others, blaming spread on black people, calling it the racist China virus for no reason other than to foment racism, and on and on.  At a website intended to discuss youth soccer.

You are probably correct that nothing anyone says here will have any impact on me, but the same is also true the other way around, so why focus on me unless you’re looking for a fact free Qanon safe space, although that already exists at Parler? That said, I sincerely hope that you do not consider the racist comments here to be “blowing off steam” that should be ignored, because that just makes you part of the larger problem.  Or are you ok with blatant racism and expect others to just put up with it?

Furthermore, I don’t subscribe to the selfish “American Way” of thinking.  So when you ask me to back off because it doesn’t matter what the flat earth anti-vaxxer, denialist crowd says, keep in mind that I am not worried about any adverse impact on me personally.  Rather, when people encourage others on social media to engage in irresponsible behavior based on falsities and Qanon conspiracy theories, it has a very tangible effect on people’s thinking over time, and the particular line of thinking here - especially efforts to encourage dangerous and irresponsible behavior - actually gets people killed. If you’re ok with it, and consider it “blowing off steam”, that’s your problem. If you want off topic crap to stop, direct your efforts to those who cause it rather than those who don’t roll over when they spew it.

If people want to talk about soccer, I’m all for that. If they want to try to convince others to believe Qanon conspiracy theories instead, I’m also here. This should be so easy. Talk about soccer without the hyperbole.  Every single day, everyone gets a new opportunity, and they fail every single day. Or within 20 minutes as discussed in a thread a couple days ago. And frankly, you contribute to it by focusing on me, and not the root cause. I have yet to see you or anyone anyone politely request that someone stop calling covid china virus, or trashing Gavin Newsom personally.  It looks like you have work to do.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> l
> 
> 
> Your schtick is tired. If you did your homework, you would know that hospital after hospital in the US has run out of ICU beds, is converting conference rooms for treatment, and is converting critical pediatric ICUs to treat adult patients. And facing critical shortages of medical staff.
> ...


“I know you are but what am I”. Lol....I know they are. As I said typical seasonality is 50-55%.  Saw if was docked in Portland, but didn’t see anywhere that it was under repair.  IF that is the case it would explain why not deployed as it was in March. 

Did you forget telling us you where going to NYC?  Did you cancel the trip?


----------



## soccersc (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Do you know what is old? Ten months of people claiming this is a hoax, that masks are ineffective, encouraging people to engage in behavior that unquestionably dangerous to others, blaming spread on black people, calling it the racist China virus for no reason other than to foment racism, and on and on.  At a website intended to discuss youth soccer.
> 
> You are probably correct that nothing anyone says here will have any impact on me, but the same is also true the other way around, so why focus on me unless you’re looking for a fact free Qanon safe space, although that already exists at Parler? That said, I sincerely hope that you do not consider the racist comments here to be “blowing off steam” that should be ignored, because that just makes you part of the larger problem.  Or are you ok with blatant racism and expect others to just put up with it?
> 
> ...


You know what...you're right. Change the world, for me, people that spew ridiculousness could bother me less, because their thoughts and opinion aren't going to change my personal beliefs. I am going to let my actions speak for themselves instead of delving into the senselessness.   Do you really think a back and forth about those things with people on this forum are going to change their opinion? My guess, is probably not, but if you want to waste your time trying, good for you.  But remember, you engaging them in conversation makes you just as responsible as they are. I'm over it, if you want to banter with others, go ahead, I think you are wasting your time, but that is on you.  Have you thought that if you don't engage in their behavior their nonsense ends up falling on a deaf ear? The more you engage, the more it promotes response, and thus the cycle continues.  You're right, some of the comments are out of line, but try and rise above it, you seem plenty capable and knowledgeable.  

AND...Selfishness isn't an American Way, it is the way of ALL people.  Since we come out of the womb we are selfish beings, latching to mothers to provide. EVERY person in the world has selfishness within them and it takes someone who has a clear understanding of it, to overcome its power.  The world is on a downward spiral because of selfishness, not just America, the WORLD.  They say money is the root of all evil, maybe, but guess what drives the greed to want the money...Selfishness!!!  You are just as selfish as the others by expressing your thoughts and opinions that are clearly not the views of others, so once again, you are in the same boat as everyone else, even though you think you are above it, you're right in it.  Think about that, how can you really make a difference and is your approach really going to promote change? That's for real


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

soccersc said:


> You know what...you're right. Change the world, for me, people that spew ridiculousness could bother me less, because their thoughts and opinion aren't going to change my personal beliefs. I am going to let my actions speak for themselves instead of delving into the senselessness.   Do you really think a back and forth about those things with people on this forum are going to change their opinion? My guess, is probably not, but if you want to waste your time trying, good for you.  But remember, you engaging them in conversation makes you just as responsible as they are. I'm over it, if you want to banter with others, go ahead, I think you are wasting your time, but that is on you.  Have you thought that if you don't engage in their behavior their nonsense ends up falling on a deaf ear? The more you engage, the more it promotes response, and thus the cycle continues.  You're right, some of the comments are out of line, but try and rise above it, you seem plenty capable and knowledgeable.
> 
> AND...Selfishness isn't an American Way, it is the way of ALL people.  Since we come out of the womb we are selfish beings, latching to mothers to provide. EVERY person in the world has selfishness within them and it takes someone who has a clear understanding of it, to overcome its power.  The world is on a downward spiral because of selfishness, not just America, the WORLD.  They say money is the root of all evil, maybe, but guess what drives the greed to want the money...Selfishness!!!  You are just as selfish as the others by expressing your thoughts and opinions that are clearly not the views of others, so once again, you are in the same boat as everyone else, even though you think you are above it, you're right in it.  Think about that, how can you really make a difference and is your approach really going to promote change? That's for real


I fully acknowledge that I will not change their mind, but I feel like I have been very clear about that and why I respond the way I do. Specifically, we went from an era of remote civility to many people thinking it is ok to be open with their racism, their bigotry, their fact free conspiracy theories, whether it’s an underground child trafficking tunnel under a DC pizza parlor, or the idea that masks don’t help, vaccines are poison, everyone’s dying of heartburn, etc.  These people need to be reminded that they need to keep that s**t anonymous because it’s not ok in the real world. Others need to be deterred from this Qanon conspiracy nonsense because one thing that is effective, and probably most effective, is to mocked and patronize idiots for being idiots, and they have a teal hard time with that. I get that I’m outnumbered here because most rational people are nice and go away, and also because youth soccer for some reason really brings out the crazies. I get that this is a long term issue, but I’ve got time. A number of people have already been banned here and, although they’re back with different names, they’re not nearly as bad as they were, and that’s progress.

And you are wrong that everyone else, or anyone else, shares the selfish American Way belief system. There really isn’t any legitimate debate that Americans have this ridiculous idea of American Individualism that placed their own selfish interests over any interest in helping community.  If you are sincere about learning more, here are some resources. 









						The Shift Americans Must Make to Fight the Coronavirus
					

We are stubbornly hung up on a damaging idea of self-reliance.




					www.theatlantic.com
				












						Column: U.S. individualism isn't rugged, it's toxic — and it's killing us
					

Toxic individualism has led the U.S. to have one of the highest COVID-19 death rates in the world. It's time for a new national myth.




					www.latimes.com
				












						America’s Individualism Is Now Its Achilles’ Heel
					

The coronavirus pandemic has revealed the dark side of our national self-image




					forge.medium.com
				












						How America Fell into Toxic Individualism
					

Our societal narcissistic streak has led to mass tragedy.




					www.psychologytoday.com
				












						The Radical Individualism Raging Throughout America
					

Many Americans care more about protecting their personal liberty over the health of their communities. We take a look at the history behind this phenomenon.




					www.shondaland.com
				












						Big Data Analytics Shows How America’s Individualism Complicates Coronavirus Response
					

Even after controlling for factors like political affiliation, researchers found that high individualism offset state lockdown measures by 41%, and reduced COVID-related charitable giving by 48%.




					news.virginia.edu
				












						American individualism is an obstacle to wider mask wearing in the US
					

A challenge for public-health officials.




					www.brookings.edu
				












						The danger of individualism in America during COVID-19
					

Individual freedom and independence are core values of American society. However, the pandemic shows the shortcomings of prioritizing these values and prioritizing yourself over others.



					trinitonian.com


----------



## full90 (Dec 16, 2020)

I don’t understand so much of what I hear. So much vitriol towards newsom yet countries around the world have equal or stricter restrictions. Are those presidents and leader libtards who want to take away their people’s freedom?

desantis and Florida have done nothing and their death rates proportional to California are way higher. Like insanely higher. (As is Arizona)
Soooo doesnt that show that we are doing something right? When people say look at Florida and their freedoms I’m like um no thanks. And their healthcare workers are screaming for help.

and lastly no one should have to choose between work feeding their family. If lockdowns are implemented why isn’t all of your anger at the federal government for not providing money??? Where is effing Trump and his leadership making sure these business owners and workers get paid??? Why isn’t your anger directed there?

so surf cup or not or high school or not I don’t get why the facts are like “meh” to so many people. France just RELAXED their restrictions and their new lighter rules have a 9pm curfew! But it’s newsom and the libs trying to control our lives by inducing panic over nothing. Um ok.


----------



## soccersc (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I fully acknowledge that I will not change their mind, but I feel like I have been very clear about that and why I respond the way I do. Specifically, we went from an era of remote civility to many people thinking it is ok to be open with their racism, their bigotry, their fact free conspiracy theories, whether it’s an underground child trafficking tunnel under a DC pizza parlor, or the idea that masks don’t help, vaccines are poison, everyone’s dying of heartburn, etc.  These people need to be reminded that they need to keep that s**t anonymous because it’s not ok in the real world. Others need to be deterred from this Qanon conspiracy nonsense because one thing that is effective, and probably most effective, is to mocked and patronize idiots for being idiots, and they have a teal hard time with that. I get that I’m outnumbered here because most rational people are nice and go away, and also because youth soccer for some reason really brings out the crazies. I get that this is a long term issue, but I’ve got time. A number of people have already been banned here and, although they’re back with different names, they’re not nearly as bad as they were, and that’s progress.
> 
> And you are wrong that everyone else, or anyone else, shares the selfish American Way belief system. There really isn’t any legitimate debate that Americans have this ridiculous idea of American Individualism that placed their own selfish interests over any interest in helping community.  If you are sincere about learning more, here are some resources.
> 
> ...


Wait...don't misconstrue the difference between Selfishness and Individualism. I said everyone in the world has Selfish qualities and without a conscious effort these qualities will consume you.  Your comparing Individualism and Socialism. Individualism, is a theory, that can be debated, some might believe it is a better way for a country to succeed some might not, but selfishness is not a theory, it is an action that is common to ALL, no matter what theory you believe.  Just because you don't believe in Individualism doesn't mean you aren't selfish...I can promise you, there are many that believe in socialism that have plenty of selfish qualities.  

I could argue that you are continuing to be selfish by pursuing your mission to convince people your way of thinking is the right way??? I'm not even saying you are wrong, but when you get older, you will realize there are many ways to skin a bird.  And you will also realize there is no RIGHT way, because there is fault in every way. What you CAN do is be the best self you can be, and try to bring out the best in others, because you know what makes someone great, someone who can bring out the best in others. Think about what people characterize players as being the BEST EVER, its never someone that might has the best skill set or is most dominating, why, because they could never get those around them to become better and if those around you aren't good, its just going to bring the ship down!  Think about that...is your approach going to bring out the best in others or are you PROVOKING more anger and frustration???  If you want to change the way people think, you can't be like them, they have to see a difference is who you are!!! Why would they change if they see themselves in you? 

And remember what you are doing is the American Way, because you have the opportunity to share what you believe and express it in a forum that is for soccer, even when you don't have a kid. Tell me that's not the American Way?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

soccersc said:


> Wait...don't misconstrue the difference between Selfishness and Individualism. I said everyone in the world has Selfish qualities and without a conscious effort these qualities will consume you.  Your comparing Individualism and Socialism. Individualism, is a theory, that can be debated, some might believe it is a better way for a country to succeed some might not, but selfishness is not a theory, it is an action that is common to ALL, no matter what theory you believe.  Just because you don't believe in Individualism doesn't mean you aren't selfish...I can promise you, there are many that believe in socialism that have plenty of selfish qualities.
> 
> I could argue that you are continuing to be selfish by pursuing your mission to convince people your way of thinking is the right way??? I'm not even saying you are wrong, but when you get older, you will realize there are many ways to skin a bird.  And you will also realize there is no RIGHT way, because there is fault in every way. What you CAN do is be the best self you can be, and try to bring out the best in others, because you know what makes someone great, someone who can bring out the best in others. Think about what people characterize players as being the BEST EVER, its never someone that might has the best skill set or is most dominating, why, because they could never get those around them to become better and if those around you aren't good, its just going to bring the ship down!  Think about that...is your approach going to bring out the best in others or are you PROVOKING more anger and frustration???  If you want to change the way people think, you can't be like them, they have to see a difference is who you are!!! Why would they change if they see themselves in you?
> 
> And remember what you are doing is the American Way, because you have the opportunity to share what you believe and express it in a forum that is for soccer, even when you don't have a kid. Tell me that's not the American Way?


You obviously haven’t read anything. If you need to make yourself feel better with the false equivalency that everyone is the same, definitely don’t.

Accusing me of “the American Way” is just the Karl Rove tactic I discussed yesterday, which is to accuse the other side of your own behavior. It’s also stupid to suggest. I get no personal benefit out of anything I am doing here. Don’t confuse my not whining incessantly with being happy with the pandemic. In fact, my lack of self pity contrasted with the non-stop self-pity of those whining about Newsom, masks, online school, limited customers in stores, outdoor dining only, etc. is pretty definitive proof of the American Way’s existence.


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 16, 2020)

full90 said:


> I don’t understand so much of what I hear. So much vitriol towards newsom yet countries around the world have equal or stricter restrictions. Are those presidents and leader libtards who want to take away their people’s freedom?
> 
> desantis and Florida have done nothing and their death rates proportional to California are way higher. Like insanely higher. (As is Arizona)
> Soooo doesnt that show that we are doing something right? When people say look at Florida and their freedoms I’m like um no thanks. And their healthcare workers are screaming for help.
> ...


If you're going to make this political, only 3 of the top 10 state with the highest deaths per million voted Red. Maybe these blue states need better leadership.


----------



## N00B (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You obviously haven’t read anything. If you need to make yourself feel better with the false equivalency that everyone is the same, definitely don’t.
> 
> Accusing me of “the American Way” is just the Karl Rove tactic I discussed yesterday, which is to accuse the other side of your own behavior. It’s also stupid to suggest. I get no personal benefit out of anything I am doing here. Don’t confuse my not whining incessantly with being happy with the pandemic. In fact, my lack of self pity contrasted with the non-stop self-pity of those whining about Newsom, masks, online school, limited customers in stores, outdoor dining only, etc. is pretty definitive proof of the American Way’s existence.


Thomas Hobbes _Leviathan_, 1651.

_"For the laws of nature (as justice, equity, modesty, mercy, and, in sum, doing to others as we woud be done to) of themselves, without the terror of some power, to cause them to be observed, are contrary to our natural passions, that carry us to partiality, pride, revenge and the like”

"Another doctrine repugnant to civil society, is that whatsoever a man does against his conscience, is sin*;*and it dependeth on the presumption of making himself judge of good and evil. For a man's conscience and his judgement are the same thing, and as the judgement, so also the conscience may be erroneous.”

"Man gives indifferent names to one and the same thing from the difference of their own passions; as they that approve a private opinion call it opinion; but they that mislike it, heresy: and yet heresy signifies no more than private opinion."_

...just human nature.  Not some tactic.  It affects both sides of every issue.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> If you're going to make this political, only 3 of the top 10 state with the highest deaths per million voted Red. Maybe these blue states need better leadership.


Of course this shows a complete disassociation from reality. So why is it that those blue states have such a high overall death rate compared to others (so far)?

1. Population density;
2. Hit first before anyone had any understanding of effective treatments;
3. Sending nursing home patients back to nursing homes based on the (erroneous at the time) belief that staying in hospital would overwhelm the system.  This occurred before anyone understood how much more dangerous covid was for the elderly compared to others, as well as an overestimation of the ability of nursing homes to limit spread.  As it turns out Cuomo was wrong in hindsight, but it also turns out that his fears were completely legitimate given that Covid actually is overwhelming many hospitals and regions right now, despite the denialism of the youth soccer crowd. 

Of course, the red states that are all now trending horribly have no excuse other than stupidity, whereas the blue states have taken their knowledge and reduced mortality rates to the lowest in the country.  The red states have the benefit of knowing everything the earliest states did not at the time, do not have the same population density issues, and still f**ked it up.  In fact, North Dakota will likely have a higher mortality rate than NY within another week or two.  It is mind boggling given how hard it is for people in North Dakota to spread it to each other. Maybe @MSK357 will start criticizing their governor, except he thinks this is all a hoax and everyone is dying of heartburn.  It does make you wonder how someone can claim nobody’s actually dying of Covid, yet NY is doing so horribly because so many people died of covid. 

It is looking more and more like those blue states won’t be at the too of the list much longer. And, of course, if someone is going to complain about how terrible it is that those blue states have done so poorly, they must give credit to the blue state with the highest population density by far but is 40th in mortality rate. Seriously great job in CA. Gavin Newsom says hello.


----------



## watfly (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Of course this shows a complete disassociation from reality. So why is it that those blue states have such a high overall death rate compared to others (so far)?
> 
> 1. Population density;
> 2. Hit first before anyone had any understanding of effective treatments;
> ...


I used to think you had to be a Gender Studies instructor at a JC, now I'm convinced you're a fiction writer.


----------



## soccersc (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Of course this shows a complete disassociation from reality. So why is it that those blue states have such a high overall death rate compared to others (so far)?
> 
> 1. Population density;
> 2. Hit first before anyone had any understanding of effective treatments;
> ...


there you go @EOTL...remember, If you are not a part of the SOLUTION you ARE a part of the PROBLEM...one day young grasshopper


----------



## GT45 (Dec 16, 2020)

full90 said:


> I don’t understand so much of what I hear. So much vitriol towards newsom yet countries around the world have equal or stricter restrictions. Are those presidents and leader libtards who want to take away their people’s freedom?
> 
> desantis and Florida have done nothing and their death rates proportional to California are way higher. Like insanely higher. (As is Arizona)
> Soooo doesnt that show that we are doing something right? When people say look at Florida and their freedoms I’m like um no thanks. And their healthcare workers are screaming for help.
> ...


The problem is that Newsome has not made science based decisions. He shoots from the hip. There is no scientific evidence of virus spread on outdoor youth sports. Yet, we are not allowed to compete in state. But, there is scientific evidence of indoor virus spread, and especially large gatherings. Despite this we are allowed to go to Walmart, Target, Home Depot, Macy's, etc. Oh and Newsome is the guy telling us to stay home, while he attends his pals 50th birthday party indoors at a restaurant, and without a mask. So yeah we have the right to be annoyed by the hypocrite. I am a democrat true and blue by the way, but Newsome is embarrassing. Soccer and volleyball in the same category as Rugby and Football???? How is volleyball a contact sport? Does his staff have a high school diploma?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

soccersc said:


> there you go @EOTL...remember, If you are not a part of the SOLUTION you ARE a part of the PROBLEM...one day young grasshopper


I’m perfectly happy pushing people the rest of the way down the rabbit hole, yes, that is true.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

GT45 said:


> The problem is that Newsome has not made science based decisions. He shoots from the hip. There is no scientific evidence of virus spread on outdoor youth sports. Yet, we are not allowed to compete in state. But, there is scientific evidence of indoor virus spread, and especially large gatherings. Despite this we are allowed to go to Walmart, Target, Home Depot, Macy's, etc. Oh and Newsome is the guy telling us to stay home, while he attends his pals 50th birthday party indoors at a restaurant, and without a mask. So yeah we have the right to be annoyed by the hypocrite. I am a democrat true and blue by the way, but Newsome is embarrassing. Soccer and volleyball in the same category as Rugby and Football???? How is volleyball a contact sport? Does his staff have a high school diploma?


It sounds like you must be in his inner circle to know who he is relying on to make decisions. Ultimately, his decisions must be science based -and working - given CA’s very low mortality rate. Keep up the great work Gavin!

So sad that going to the grocery store to get food and the hardware store to fix the broken water pipe is acceptable when living vicariously through your child at a kiddie soccer game is not.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It sounds like you must be in his inner circle to know who he is relying on to make decisions. Ultimately, his decisions must be science based -and working - given CA’s very low mortality rate. Keep up the great work Gavin!
> 
> So sad that going to the grocery store to get food and the hardware store to fix the broken water pipe is acceptable when living vicariously through your child at a kiddie soccer game is not.


I think you're the last person wanting this to return to a soccer forum.  You don't have kids playing soccer.  You'd be forced to spew your sanctimonious diarrhea someplace else.  

Is there a forum for people that think 18-year old women should tolerate coaching abuse because they're soft, douchebag?


----------



## TheVirginian (Dec 16, 2020)

Actually, I do have someone I know well in Newsomes circle, a left democrat, who confirms that all the Governor cares about is what he sees as political benefits.  Zero interest in actually understanding the science.  He thinks he'll be seen as standing strong.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It sounds like you must be in his inner circle to know who he is relying on to make decisions. Ultimately, his decisions must be science based -and working - given CA’s very low mortality rate. Keep up the great work Gavin!
> 
> So sad that going to the grocery store to get food and the hardware store to fix the broken water pipe is acceptable when living vicariously through your child at a kiddie soccer game is not.


Interesting that the supreme court disagrees with you especially on outdoor dining. Any luck with that connection on youth sports?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 16, 2020)

TheVirginian said:


> Actually, I do have someone I know well in Newsomes circle, a left democrat, who confirms that all the Governor cares about is what he sees as political benefits.  Zero interest in actually understanding the science.  He thinks he'll be seen as standing strong.


Pardon me for not believing an anonymous soccer parent who claims to know someone who knows someone.

Oh, and he is standing strong. Lowest mortality rate of any state with significant population density. Pretty crazy how much better CA is doing than other states. It’s almost like his “non-science” is actually, uh, science. Whatever you call what he’s doing, it’s way more effective than than thoughts and prayers, or just pretending there’s no pandemic.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Pardon me for not believing an anonymous soccer parent who claims to know someone who knows someone.
> 
> Oh, and he is standing strong. Lowest mortality rate of any state with significant population density. Pretty crazy how much better CA is doing than other states. It’s almost like his “non-science” is actually, uh, science. Whatever you call what he’s doing, it’s way more effective than than thoughts and prayers, or just pretending there’s no pandemic.


Can you please settle down tonight.  Your evil twin is roaming the forum now as well.  Spewing cuz words and calling folks names, just like you potty mouth.  EOTL, we can deal with.  You and The Long Game is a bit too much for the soul.  Please, tell your brother to buzz off.  Thanks-


----------



## full90 (Dec 16, 2020)

GT45 said:


> The problem is that Newsome has not made science based decisions. He shoots from the hip. There is no scientific evidence of virus spread on outdoor youth sports. Yet, we are not allowed to compete in state. But, there is scientific evidence of indoor virus spread, and especially large gatherings. Despite this we are allowed to go to Walmart, Target, Home Depot, Macy's, etc. Oh and Newsome is the guy telling us to stay home, while he attends his pals 50th birthday party indoors at a restaurant, and without a mask. So yeah we have the right to be annoyed by the hypocrite. I am a democrat true and blue by the way, but Newsome is embarrassing. Soccer and volleyball in the same category as Rugby and Football???? How is volleyball a contact sport? Does his staff have a high school diploma?


So Germany has shut down youth sports. So has France, England and Italy. As did many other countries. Are they in on it with newsom plotting how to ignore science? Huge youth football clubs in Germany have closed up. Is the youth director of Bayern Munich also ignoring science?

Barcelona has shut down their youth programs in all sports (indoor and outdoor). Maybe we should ask if their staff has a high school diploma?

you sound like such a baby (or like a teenager) whining like your life is so unfair! When our regulations are mirroring those around the world AND California numbers are way better than they could be. But please whine on about newsom’s dinner and how uneducated he is because the advice he’s getting (and listening to) is the same worldwide. But keep whining.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 16, 2020)

TheVirginian said:


> Actually, I do have someone I know well in Newsomes circle, a left democrat, who confirms that all the Governor cares about is what he sees as political benefits.  Zero interest in actually understanding the science.  He thinks he'll be seen as standing strong.


That has been confirmed thru multiple sources in and around the capitol circles.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Lowest mortality rate of any state with significant population density.


Huh? WTF kind of BS stat is that to hang on to. Compared to Como in NY? GTFOH. Thats like saying our team has the best goals for average of all 5th place teams in the nation. We're doing awesome. CA has way more chances to FU before the numbers change.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Huh? WTF kind of BS stat is that to hang on to. Compared to Como in NY? GTFOH. Thats like saying our team has the best goals for average of all 5th place teams in the nation. We're doing awesome. CA has way more chances to FU before the numbers change.


Just wait to see where CA ranks in budget deficit!


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just wait to see where CA ranks in budget deficit!


Probably near the bottom with the soon to come State bailouts thanks to Aunty Nancy. Now Gavie can give another $1,000,000,000.00 to China


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Probably near the bottom with the soon to come State bailouts thanks to Aunty Nancy. Now Gavie can give another $1,000,000,000.00 to China


So many have left the state with their money and talents.  Texas and AZ getting new folks every day.  That's another reason our death rate if going down.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 16, 2020)

full90 said:


> So Germany has shut down youth sports. So has France, England and Italy. As did many other countries. Are they in on it with newsom plotting how to ignore science? Huge youth football clubs in Germany have closed up. Is the youth director of Bayern Munich also ignoring science?
> 
> Barcelona has shut down their youth programs in all sports (indoor and outdoor). Maybe we should ask if their staff has a high school diploma?
> 
> you sound like such a baby (or like a teenager) whining like your life is so unfair! When our regulations are mirroring those around the world AND California numbers are way better than they could be. But please whine on about newsom’s dinner and how uneducated he is because the advice he’s getting (and listening to) is the same worldwide. But keep whining.


I think you failed to read my post. Just because Barcelona or Bayern Munich shut it down, doesn't make it science based. When did they become the become the science experts.  In fact 45 states are playing youth soccer, with no known outbreaks occurring on the field. You also failed to mention if those other countries are hanging out in Home Depot and Walmart while shutting down sports.

You missed the point of my post. No wonder they have reading comprehension tests to get into college.

I find it incredulous that you do not have a problem with Newsome's birthday party celebration in violation of his own orders. I am the bad guy for calling him out? Seriously.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 16, 2020)

@GT45 and Full90 - your comments belittling the careful consideration that went into shutting down youth sports in Germany, France, Italy and England tells me that you are ignorant to (or forgetting) the relatively close living quarters that most of Europe lives in.  Apartment living ain’t Western states’ suburban sprawl.
If a young player brings Covid home, it’s potentially a multi generational exposure and not just to his or her direct family, but to entire neighborhoods.  Chances are most players catch a subway or train to practice.  No correlation to our US experience.  

Newsom’s seriously boneheaded decision to go to a birthday party is a singular instance.  Europe shutting down youth sports is Newsome x a factor of 100,000 Opportunities to spread Covid.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> So many have left the state with their money and talents.  Texas and AZ getting new folks every day.  That's another reason our death rate if going down.


Our death rate is going down because Covid is infecting more young people who are far less likely to die from it. But every infected young person is an unintending delivery service, taking it home to mom who in turn takes it to grandma when she goes to visit to cheer up grandma who just wants some family around during the holidays...  Cruel and dangerous.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @GT45 and Full90 - your comments belittling the careful consideration that went into shutting down youth sports in Germany, France, Italy and England tells me that you are ignorant to (or forgetting) the relatively close living quarters that most of Europe lives in.  Apartment living ain’t Western states’ suburban sprawl.
> If a young player brings Covid home, it’s potentially a multi generational exposure and not just to his or her direct family, but to entire neighborhoods.  Chances are most players catch a subway or train to practice.  No correlation to our US experience.
> 
> Newsom’s seriously boneheaded decision to go to a birthday party is a singular instance.  Europe shutting down youth sports is Newsome x a factor of 100,000 Opportunities to spread Covid.


I am not belittling anything. I am questioning shutting down youth sports but allowing shopping to occur at Walmart, Home Depot, and Macy's. That is the point you miss. Also, can you cite an example where someone caught the virus in a game or at training?


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 16, 2020)

#shutitalldown


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 16, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I am not belittling anything. I am questioning shutting down youth sports but allowing shopping to occur at Walmart, Home Depot, and Macy's. That is the point you miss. Also, can you cite an example where someone caught the virus in a game or at training?


No I don’t know of a single case of a player catching virus during play. But that’s not where it worms it’s way on to the next patient.  Could be dad’s chatting on touch line. Or ref talking to coach. Who knows.  

Yeah going to shop has it’s risks. Mask up, keep apart, get the work done and git on home.  Minimize contact means minimized chance of transfer.

I’m no specialist in any of this but my mom-in law is 94+ and I don’t want to be an unintentional delivery service.  I’m way back in line for the vaccine but will look forward to the day I get my turn.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Our death rate is going down because Covid is infecting more young people who are far less likely to die from it. But every infected young person is an unintending delivery service, taking it home to mom who in turn takes it to grandma when she goes to visit to cheer up grandma who just wants some family around during the holidays...  Cruel and dangerous.


Thanks for sharing our life this Christmas.  My dd and son go out, bring Rona back to my wife and i and then we go and kill her parents.  Ok, we see that as .5% chance of happening and were willing to take the risk.  Why?  Because my wife and I are healthy.  One of my dd best friend dad got Rona last week.  Were doing great and have no signs of nothing.  Were going to see the grand parents 


Giesbock said:


> No I don’t know of a single case of a player catching virus during play. But that’s not where it worms it’s way on to the next patient.  Could be dad’s chatting on touch line. Or ref talking to coach. Who knows.
> 
> Yeah going to shop has it’s risks. Mask up, keep apart, get the work done and git on home.  Minimize contact means minimized chance of transfer.
> 
> I’m no specialist in any of this but my mom-in law is 94+ and I don’t want to be an unintentional delivery service.  I’m way back in line for the vaccine but will look forward to the day I get my turn.


Bat sh*t in the veins is for the birds.  Have fun waiting in line bro.  Are you healthy bro?  Hydro whatever they call it was all folks really needed the Docs are saying now.  Lot's coming out soon and people will be even more pissed off.  Some Docs said if you take it, it could kill you and dumb t and his pals spread bad info online and on TV and some Docs said it was the cure.  Today, all the Docs are saying it was the miracle drug the old did not get early on.  Let's not kid ourselves, people die of the flu every year.  This is the flu 19.  Fitness 19 is what everyone needs right about now.  Fruits, veggies, air, water, nuts and that's it.  No need for vaccine with a life style like that.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> Thanks for sharing our life this Christmas.  My dd and son go out, bring Rona back to my wife and i and then we go and kill her parents.  Ok, we see that as .5% chance of happening and were willing to take the risk.  Why?  Because my wife and I are healthy.  One of my dd best friend dad got Rona last week.  Were doing great and have no signs of nothing.  Were going to see the grand parents
> 
> Bat sh*t in the veins is for the birds.  Have fun waiting in line bro.  Are you healthy bro?  Hydro whatever they call it was all folks really needed the Docs are saying now.  Lot's coming out soon and people will be even more pissed off.  Some Docs said if you take it, it could kill you and dumb t and his pals spread bad info online and on TV and some Docs said it was the cure.  Today, all the Docs are saying it was the miracle drug the old did not get early on.  Let's not kid ourselves, people die of the flu every year.  This is the flu 19.  Fitness 19 is what everyone needs right about now.  Fruits, veggies, air, water, nuts and that's it.  No need for vaccine with a life style like that.


I respectfully disagree. All good to be healthy, strong and fit.  Eat your greens (my favorite drink is some green stuff!!) but get the damn vaccine so we can get on through this together.
Depending on what tv channel you watch, either serious scientists say it’s safe or there are quacks that still believe in hydrochloroquine, gargling with Lysol one swallowing a UV lightbulb!!  . 

C’mon take the vaccine that so many docs and scient


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 16, 2020)

Scientists worked so hard to bring us...


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I respectfully disagree. All good to be healthy, strong and fit.  Eat your greens (my favorite drink is some green stuff!!) *but get the damn vaccine* so we can get on through this together.
> Depending on what tv channel you watch, either serious scientists say it’s safe or there are quacks that still believe in hydrochloroquine, gargling with Lysol one swallowing a UV lightbulb!!  .
> 
> C’mon take the vaccine that so many docs and scient


Never dude and I mean that 100%.  Enjoy all you want.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> @GT45 and Full90 - your comments belittling the careful consideration that went into shutting down youth sports in Germany, France, Italy and England tells me that you are ignorant to (or forgetting) the relatively close living quarters that most of Europe lives in.  Apartment living ain’t Western states’ suburban sprawl.
> If a young player brings Covid home, it’s potentially a multi generational exposure and not just to his or her direct family, but to entire neighborhoods.  Chances are most players catch a subway or train to practice.  No correlation to our US experience.
> 
> Newsom’s seriously boneheaded decision to go to a birthday party is a singular instance.  Europe shutting down youth sports is Newsome x a factor of 100,000 Opportunities to spread Covid.


So England shut down youth sports but is allowing people to attend EPL games?  Help me with the science behind that?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Huh? WTF kind of BS stat is that to hang on to. Compared to Como in NY? GTFOH. Thats like saying our team has the best goals for average of all 5th place teams in the nation. We're doing awesome. CA has way more chances to FU before the numbers change.


Ha ha. The mental gymnastics you need to do reconcile the fact that CA is handling covid deaths better than any other state is fascinating.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just wait to see where CA ranks in budget deficit!


If you have a problem with budget deficits, you should be focusing on the Trump administration, which can’t get it together even without a pandemic. But you’re just using that as an excuse because there really isn’t anything you can say in response to how wel. CA is handling covid spread.  Ha ha.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Probably near the bottom with the soon to come State bailouts thanks to Aunty Nancy. Now Gavie can give another $1,000,000,000.00 to China


Well shoot, how has the diaper wearing tangerine done with budget deficits even in the absence if a pandemic?


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Well shoot, how has the diaper wearing tangerine done with budget deficits even in the absence if a pandemic?


Phew! I was worried you were going to call me a racist.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> Thanks for sharing our life this Christmas.  My dd and son go out, bring Rona back to my wife and i and then we go and kill her parents.  Ok, we see that as .5% chance of happening and were willing to take the risk.  Why?  Because my wife and I are healthy.  One of my dd best friend dad got Rona last week.  Were doing great and have no signs of nothing.  Were going to see the grand parents
> 
> Bat sh*t in the veins is for the birds.  Have fun waiting in line bro.  Are you healthy bro?  Hydro whatever they call it was all folks really needed the Docs are saying now.  Lot's coming out soon and people will be even more pissed off.  Some Docs said if you take it, it could kill you and dumb t and his pals spread bad info online and on TV and some Docs said it was the cure.  Today, all the Docs are saying it was the miracle drug the old did not get early on.  Let's not kid ourselves, people die of the flu every year.  This is the flu 19.  Fitness 19 is what everyone needs right about now.  Fruits, veggies, air, water, nuts and that's it.  No need for vaccine with a life style like that.


I am glad to finally hear that you’re fine with the risk of killing your own parents. 

My god, you think people should take vaccine advice from someone who thought it was a great idea to burn every college soccer bridge on earth when his daughter was 11 because he was certain she would become a pro soccer player at 18 and therefore college was a waste of time.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If you have a problem with budget deficits, you should be focusing on the Trump administration, which can’t get it together even without a pandemic. But you’re just using that as an excuse because there really isn’t anything you can say in response to how wel. CA is handling covid spread.  Ha ha.



You are the biggest cock sucker loser I’ve ever known. Keep gagging on Newsom’s balls, you loser.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If you have a problem with budget deficits, you should be focusing on the Trump administration, which can’t get it together even without a pandemic. But you’re just using that as an excuse because there really isn’t anything you can say in response to how wel. CA is handling covid spread.  Ha ha.


Thanks, but I’ll not deflect.....we aren’t talking about Federal, that’s a whole mother ball of wax (can’t trigger me about Trump, I’m more MHGA than MAGA).   Did CA just post the highest case number in the country?  Doesn’t seem to be doing “the best”.....


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> View attachment 9702
> You are the biggest cock sucker loser I’ve ever known. Keep gagging on Newsom’s balls, you loser.


Ha ha. I guess that justifies more shelter in place eh? You should talk to your friend @MSK357 who thinks all those numbers are just heartburn. You Q’s really need to get your stories straight.

How do you reconcile that things are getting really bad in CA with your opposition to doing anything about it?  Oh, that’s right, because you’re brain dead.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. I guess that justifies more shelter in place eh? You should talk to your friend @MSK357 who thinks all those numbers are just heartburn. You Q’s really need to get your stories straight.
> 
> How do you reconcile that things are getting really bad in CA with your opposition to doing anything about it?  Oh, that’s right, because you’re brain dead.


Cuomo, California, Europe, S Korea; keep trying. You’re bound to get ONE right.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am glad to finally hear that you’re fine with the risk of* killing your own parents.*
> 
> My god, you think people should take vaccine advice from someone who thought it was a great idea to* burn every college soccer bridge *on earth when his daughter was 11 because he was certain she would become a pro soccer player at 18 and therefore college was a waste of time.


@thelonggame, hey buddy, your other half, The Doc, is talking to me again.  Are you EOTLespola too?  Three headed monster snake man Doc?  So many new people on here reading too.  46 is sick of my retakes and so am I.  Outlaw would get all mad and tell me to STFU!!!  I have a Mission.  For 100th time, my parents have passed away dummy.  My mama on Thanksgiving Day 10 years ago.  My old man died in 1987 of Parkinsons.  Talk about the worse disease to watch someone die everyday and suffer.  Long Beach VA was his last stop and it was BS.  I do hear things got better but man, they treated war veterans like sh*t.  About the Bridge, I do believe that old bridge I burned up and if that old bridge is put back with the same cheaters, then yes, my dd is blacklisted and no coach will want her.  However, if I helped burn that BS down and we ALL start fresh and no more cheating and kick backs, then my dd will be loved.  Or, she can go Pro is she chooses.  Listen, I told you before and I will tell you again_______________.  If the pay is there and men respect all the woman who play soccer in college and the pros, then she will train for the reward.  The reward today is BS and we all know it.  Power & Control is not the way to help girls in soccer.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Thanks, but I’ll not deflect.....we aren’t talking about Federal, that’s a whole mother ball of wax (can’t trigger me about Trump, I’m more MHGA than MAGA).   Did CA just post the highest case number in the country?  Doesn’t seem to be doing “the best”.....


Ha ha, nice try.  Can’t handle facts can you? I know it’s impossible for you to reconcile reality with the fact free zone that occupies the space between your ears. 

Can’t handle that a pandemic is the very reason a government should run a massive deficit in a particular year. Which can be managed if, like in CA, the government is prudent and doesn’t run massive deficits every year. Of course, your loser friend couldn’t even do that. You don’t want to talk about it not because it is a deflection but because literally every single thing you say is contradicted by facts and science.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha, nice try.  Can’t handle facts can you? I know it’s impossible for you to reconcile reality with the fact free zone that occupies the space between your ears.
> 
> Can’t handle that a pandemic is the very reason a government should run a massive deficit in a particular year. Which can be managed if, like in CA, the government is prudent and doesn’t run massive deficits every year. Of course, your loser friend couldn’t even do that. You don’t want to talk about it not because it is a deflection but because literally every single thing you say is contradicted by facts and science.


Hey Dom, can you please get my Platinum up and running or at least refund me my $15?  Thanks bro and thanks for allowing us to speak freely to one another.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Thanks, but I’ll not deflect.....we aren’t talking about Federal, that’s a whole mother ball of wax (can’t trigger me about Trump, I’m more MHGA than MAGA).   Did CA just post the highest case number in the country?  Doesn’t seem to be doing “the best”.....


Oooh, you’re going with “sheer numbers” in the hope that people somehow forget that CA has easily the highest population in the US. Regardless, thank goodness CA is doing something, including making it virtually impossible for citizens to make things worse by, for example, going to a kiddie soccer tournament in a state that is falling apart in comparison.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am glad to finally hear that you’re fine with the risk of killing your own parents.
> 
> My god, you think people should take vaccine advice from someone who thought it was a great idea to burn every college soccer bridge on earth when his daughter was 11 because he was certain she would become a pro soccer player at 18 and therefore college was a waste of time.


Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the soccer journey can be for a goat. Parents get swept up all the time by the hype and made a mistake. Hopefully those bridges can be mended. Sounds like they are. At least he's true to himself and family and honest about it. What I know from this site is I would much rather talk with @crush over a couple of hazy IPAs than you. If you could just stop focusing on hating on people you would see there's a whole world of joys and wonders to discuss and share. We don't have to agree on everything to like each other.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> like in CA, the government is prudent and doesn’t run massive deficits every year. Of course, your loser friend couldn’t even do that. You don’t want to talk about it not because it is a deflection but because literally every single thing you say is contradicted by facts and science.


Did you just put yourself on record saying CA doesn’t run budget deficits?  I know you added in words like “massive” and “every year” so I want to be clear on exactly what your trying to articulate. 

Speaking of facts and science.....found anything g to support your assertion on outdoor sports?  How  about proving me wrong in the “Died With”, “Died of” and “ Deaths Among Cases”....

#woodshed
#winning

Sorry to all who have to read this.  I tried taking it elsewhere but like the virus...”it” follows.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the soccer journey can be for a goat. Parents get swept up all the time by the hype and made a mistake. Hopefully those bridges can be mended. Sounds like they are. At least he's true to himself and family and honest about it. What I know from this site is I would much rather talk with @crush over a couple of hazy IPAs than you. If you could just stop focusing on hating on people you would see there's a whole world of joys and wonders to discuss and share. We don't have to agree on everything to like each other.


Thanks bro.  I have been honest and some hate openness and transparency.  I swear, one of my best pals is a lawyer.  USC grad and just one really smart cat.  Good man trying to be his best.  He told me on a few occasions and over some IPAs I might add, that I bug the sh*t out of him sometimes and that he hate's how open I am.  He keeps secrets for a living and has to deal with all of our sh*tty disputes.  He deals with business disputes and BKs.  Yikes, that is nasty stuff when two fight and no one is right and he will never take a case like that.  He only takes cases that he knows one is right and the other one is a cheater and will hide behind liability insurance and just get a way with it and it;s just one big fat day at mediation and the lawyers play ref.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Did you just put yourself on record saying CA doesn’t run budget deficits?  I know you added in words like “massive” and “every year” so I want to be clear on exactly what your trying to articulate.
> 
> Speaking of facts and science.....found anything g to support your assertion on outdoor sports?  How  about proving me wrong in the “Died With”, “Died of” and “ Deaths Among Cases”....
> 
> ...


It's ok Kicker


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the soccer journey can be for a goat. Parents get swept up all the time by the hype and made a mistake. Hopefully those bridges can be mended. Sounds like they are. At least he's true to himself and family and honest about it. What I know from this site is I would much rather talk with @crush over a couple of hazy IPAs than you. If you could just stop focusing on hating on people you would see there's a whole world of joys and wonders to discuss and share. We don't have to agree on everything to like each other.


Careful what you wish for!   Thing about EOTL (and “people” like him) is that he would NEVER speak face to face the way he does behind his keyboard.  

I would happily sit with EOTL and talk politics, soccer or why teenage girls should be in the pill.  Would be a fun experience if tou ask me.  Yes, it’s an OPEN invitation


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Careful what you wish for!   Thing about EOTL (and “people” like him) is that he would NEVER speak face to face the way he does behind his keyboard.
> 
> I would happily sit with EOTL and talk politics, soccer or why teenage girls should be in the pill.  Would be a fun experience if tou ask me.  Yes, it’s an OPEN invitation


Love it.  Kicker, are you telling Mr Creutt not to have IPAs with me and to have with EOTL only?  @MrCruett, give me a chance bro.  BTW, I dont want teenage girls to be in or on the pill but those discussions have to be made.  I'm not a girl so I leave all that to my wife.  I just make sure all the boys in town know me and they get a good look at my eyes.  I look at everyone in the eye, even all the Docs.  One girl my kid knows had the worse reaction too it.  It's not for everyone, that's for sure.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the soccer journey can be for a goat. Parents get swept up all the time by the hype and made a mistake. Hopefully those bridges can be mended. Sounds like they are. At least he's true to himself and family and honest about it. What I know from this site is I would much rather talk with @crush over a couple of hazy IPAs than you. If you could just stop focusing on hating on people you would see there's a whole world of joys and wonders to discuss and share. We don't have to agree on everything to like each other.


Yes, there is a lot of joy and wonder out there, if
you could see past needing to live vicariously through your child’s soccer. There are many things in life they and you can do besides whine about how unfair it is that Gavin Newsom doesn’t share your belief that kiddie soccer is the most important thing in the world. Seriously, you just said “Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the soccer journey can be for a goat.” That is insane.

For fun’s sake, let’s try “Unless you have a child in the game, you wouldn’t understand the roller coaster the chess journey can be for a goat.” Or how about, “Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the fishing journey can be for a goat.” Or “Unless you have a child in the activity you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the future farmers of America journey can be for a goat.” Or maybe “Unless you have a sick patient in the hospital you wouldn't understand the roller coaster that life and death journey can be.” 

What a joke. It’s no wonder y’all don’t care how many people die so you can go get covid and bring it back if it means watching your little girl play a little soccer at the height of the pandemic. If you think kiddie soccer is so vital to our country that it doesn’t matter how many people need to die, well there’s no helping you.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, there is a lot of joy and wonder out there, if
> you could see past needing to live vicariously through your child’s soccer. There are many things in life they and you can do besides whine about how unfair it is that Gavin Newsom doesn’t share your belief that kiddie soccer is the most important thing in the world. Seriously, you just said “Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the soccer journey can be for a goat.” That is insane.
> 
> For fun’s sake, let’s try “Unless you have a child in the game, you wouldn’t understand the roller coaster the chess journey can be for a goat.” Or how about, “Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the fishing journey can be for a goat.” Or “Unless you have a child in the activity you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the future farmers of America journey can be for a goat.” Or maybe “Unless you have a sick patient in the hospital you wouldn't understand the roller coaster that life and death journey can be.”
> ...


The key word for today is, "GOAT."


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

crush said:


> Love it.  Kicker, are you telling Mr Creutt not to have IPAs with me and to have with EOTL only?  @MrCruett, give me a chance bro.  BTW, I dont want teenage girls to be in or on the pill but those discussions have to be made.  I'm not a girl so I leave all that to my wife.  I just make sure all the boys in town know me and they get a good look at my eyes.  I look at everyone in the eye, even all the Docs.  One girl my kid knows had the worse reaction too it.  It's not for everyone, that's for sure.


The rhythm method is also ineffective at avoiding ACL tears.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, there is a lot of joy and wonder out there, if
> you could see past needing to live vicariously through your child’s soccer. There are many things in life they and you can do besides whine about how unfair it is that Gavin Newsom doesn’t share your belief that kiddie soccer is the most important thing in the world. Seriously, you just said “Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the soccer journey can be for a goat.” That is insane.
> 
> For fun’s sake, let’s try “Unless you have a child in the game, you wouldn’t understand the roller coaster the chess journey can be for a goat.” Or how about, “Unless you have a child in the game you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the fishing journey can be for a goat.” Or “Unless you have a child in the activity you wouldn't understand the roller coaster the future farmers of America journey can be for a goat.” Or maybe “Unless you have a sick patient in the hospital you wouldn't understand the roller coaster that life and death journey can be.”
> ...


You're funny. But seriously, you're right, I wouldn't care if you died. It would be one less piece of shit to avoid. And I say this with a smile.


----------



## TheVirginian (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Did you just put yourself on record saying CA doesn’t run budget deficits?  I know you added in words like “massive” and “every year” so I want to be clear on exactly what your trying to articulate.
> 
> Speaking of facts and science.....found anything g to support your assertion on outdoor sports?  How  about proving me wrong in the “Died With”, “Died of” and “ Deaths Among Cases”....
> 
> ...


Yes, California is completely broke and has no way to pay off its pension and debt obligations without a huge federal bailout-and the federal credit card is close to maxed out as well.  Every day California drives more tax paying businesses out of state.  If you are counting on a public pension-don't.  This isn't a fringe view.  Anybody who looks at state finances can see it right away.    

CA doesn't run official deficits often because it just runs up pension obligations instead.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 17, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> You're funny. But seriously, you're right, I wouldn't care if you died. It would be one less piece of shit to avoid. And I say this with a smile.


Gosh, you’re really hurting my feelings.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

TheVirginian said:


> Yes, California is completely broke and has no way to pay off its pension and debt obligations without a huge federal bailout-and the federal credit card is close to maxed out as well.  Every day California drives more tax paying businesses out of state.  If you are counting on a public pension-don't.  This isn't a fringe view.  Anybody who looks at state finances can see it right away.
> 
> CA doesn't run official deficits often because it just runs up pension obligations instead.


Stop that runaway Train from nowhere.  It's on fire!!!  We all know who the engineers are.  I dont condone the naughty word at the bottom.  Run Forrest, run!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 17, 2020)

Here you go. It is happening!
https://cifss.org/news/cif-southern-section-update-12-16-2020/


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 17, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Here you go. It is happening!
> https://cifss.org/news/cif-southern-section-update-12-16-2020/


Congrats.  A post that's actually on topic.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 17, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Here you go. It is happening!
> https://cifss.org/news/cif-southern-section-update-12-16-2020/


Good for CIF putting this out so there is a way if county and local health also agree.  " Adhere to local county heath guidelines"

Snowboarding & Golf is happening.  After Jan 25th if you want compitetion.

Soccer hopefully gets reclassified to moderate (red tier 2)  from substantial (orange tier 3 ) so we can actually have a season.  Going to be really difficult to get to orange tier 3  for Socal.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 17, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Good for CIF putting this out so there is a way if county and local health also agree.  " Adhere to local county heath guidelines"
> 
> Snowboarding & Golf is happening.  After Jan 25th if you want compitetion.
> 
> Soccer hopefully gets reclassified to moderate (red tier 2)  from substantial (orange tier 3 ) so we can actually have a season.  Going to be really difficult to get to orange tier 3  for Socal.


There is time until March to get even into Yellow


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 17, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> There is time until March to get even into Yellow


There is time to go to mars also if you have telsa rocketship thats ready in time and doesn't explode.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 17, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There is time to go to mars also if you have telsa rocketship thats ready in time and doesn't explode.


Just trying to stay positive my brother


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 17, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Just trying to stay positive my brother


Yeah always.

With little more than 70 days until March I'm hoping for some Christmas miracles also. I would like nothing more than seeing the case rates drop and some more reasonable science applied to our great state.  Forget world peace I know what I'm praying for all the time.


----------



## Mosafie (Dec 28, 2020)

I think at this point a lot of school districts don't  expect to open until next fall. There was some hope vaccines for teachers or a decline in Covid cases but neither of those is going to happen until closer to summer time.

April or May might the earliest we see any major changes coming with schools. At that point it might be late but some school might try short seasons. Most college acceptances are already out before then so why risk the injury if you already have a spot.


----------



## Publius (Dec 28, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Good for CIF putting this out so there is a way if county and local health also agree.  " Adhere to local county heath guidelines"
> 
> Snowboarding & Golf is happening.  After Jan 25th if you want compitetion.
> 
> Soccer hopefully gets reclassified to moderate (red tier 2)  from substantial (orange tier 3 ) so we can actually have a season.  Going to be really difficult to get to orange tier 3  for Socal.


Is there actually a somewhat real effort to reclassify soccer?  Everyone can make arguments for or against the sport they care most about being classified a certain way, but soccer’s placement does seem a bit conservative.  Not that LA is going to be out of purple in time to play this school year anyway, but for precedent for next year or for club sports...


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 28, 2020)

I've told my kid if she wants a Varsity letter this year Track is where its at.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I've told my kid if she wants a Varsity letter this year Track is where its at.


My dd has been running around a lot lately bro.  She ran 100m and 400m relay as Fr and had a blast and I think she will look to do something to stay in shape.  We had a long chat last night about her first sport she fell in love with, soccer.  It's time to hang those cleats up and look to so something else   She has no access to beautiful fields like others do or live in another state where they allow kids to play sports.  At the end of the day, no legal soccer in socal is allowed in socal if one obeys the rules socal kdg until summer at best.  That's me being Half Full Dude and Mr Positive.  It could well go into Fall 2021 before my dd is allowed to ball again and that's only if she still wants to play this game that has been so cruel the last few years.  She had opportunity to take a deal and play in the freezing cold and snow, but she is socal all the way kind of girl ((I think)).  I am so super duper bummed for her and for so many kids.  Basically, the girls will be off 18 months ((unless you have access to fields)), plus if you add the year she got ripped off with lies and then the year before that with even more deceit, then my dd has only played 15 sanctioned ((league games from club)) in the last 36 months or three years. I know so many players that have not skipped a bit training wise because they have access and so many dont.  I hope I'm wrong and a miracle can happen and the girls can play soccer for free in high school this year.  Last but not least and no fault of any club, I paid $3200 in the last 12 months for one league game and one showcase and a few zoom practices and weak 6 x 6 that was lame.  This sucks!!!!


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 29, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I am not belittling anything. I am questioning shutting down youth sports but allowing shopping to occur at Walmart, Home Depot, and Macy's. That is the point you miss.* Also, can you cite an example where someone caught the virus in a game or at training?*


EOTL is working on that stat for us we are just waiting and waiting and waiting for her to get back to us.  I heard he went to New York two get some stats.  hang tight


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 29, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> No I don’t know of a single case of a player catching virus during play. But that’s not where it worms it’s way on to the next patient.  Could be dad’s chatting on touch line. Or ref talking to coach. Who knows.
> 
> Yeah going to shop has it’s risks. Mask up, keep apart, get the work done and git on home.  Minimize contact means minimized chance of transfer.
> 
> I’m no specialist in any of this but my mom-in law is 94+ and I don’t want to be an unintentional delivery service.  I’m way back in line for the vaccine but will look forward to the day I get my turn.


Interesting.  you mom in law should be isolated and not have any visitors.  you shouldn't be over there if you have been out of your house....at least that is what the leaders say the science tells us.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Interesting.  you mom in law should be isolated and not have any visitors.  you shouldn't be over there if you have been out of your house....at least that is what the leaders say the science tells us.


Right on. 94 year olds need to get their s**t together and do everything themselves, but also do it by never going anywhere.  Why would a 94 year old ever need to interact in person with other humans anyeay? They all have unlimited resources so they can DoorDash every day. They’re also all in great health and don’t need any help with daily activities. And if they’re not, they deserve to die because they didn’t do enough ab crunches and eat more vegetables, right @crush?


----------



## N00B (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Right on. 94 year olds need to get their s**t together and do everything themselves, but also do it by never going anywhere.  Why would a 94 year old ever need to interact in person with other humans anyeay? They all have unlimited resources so they can DoorDash every day. They’re also all in great health and don’t need any help with daily activities. And if they’re not, they deserve to die because they didn’t do enough ab crunches and eat more vegetables, right @crush?


Are you actually arguing with someone who stated people with risk factors should ‘Stay at home’ when we’re in a ‘Stay at home’ except for essential services public health order that you vehemently support?


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Right on. 94 year olds need to get their s**t together and do everything themselves, but also do it by never going anywhere.  Why would a 94 year old ever need to interact in person with other humans anyeay? They all have unlimited resources so they can DoorDash every day. They’re also all in great health and don’t need any help with daily activities. And if they’re not, they deserve to die because they didn’t do enough ab crunches and eat more vegetables, right @crush?


My mom lived to be 90.  Her last month was hell.  Many of these deaths with Covid is added to their pain.  My mom's last night was pure hell and no Rona.  I'm sure if she got Rona in her last stop, it would have made death sooner maybe?  Heart failure is heart failure and the End Of The Line for many.  Thanks for being away from the forum during Christmas.  I saw that as respect for the believers.


----------



## Jose has returned (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Right on. 94 year olds need to get their s**t together and do everything themselves, but also do it by never going anywhere.  Why would a 94 year old ever need to interact in person with other humans anyeay? They all have unlimited resources so they can DoorDash every day. They’re also all in great health and don’t need any help with daily activities. And if they’re not, they deserve to die because they didn’t do enough ab crunches and eat more vegetables, right @crush?


if they are in danger they should stay inside.  if their family takes care of them then they should wear 2 masks or they really don't care about their elderly mother.    And mostly don't fly to New York!


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> if they are in danger they should stay inside.  if their family takes care of them then they should wear 2 masks or they really don't care about their elderly mother.    And mostly don't fly to New York!


But @Grace T. says masks don’t work.  And what about those at nursing homes and long term care facilities? Is it your expectation that employees who work there can (and should) effectively eliminate any possibility of transmission? And how about older people who don’t have children to rely on or live with?  And even for those who do, should they increase the risk of death by moving in with their kid and soccer playing, school attending grandchildren, or should they increase the risk by living alone but going out to Target and the grocery store to get essential items so they can, uh, eat.  What about those who live in different states than their kids?  Should they get on a plane with a bunch of sniveling soccer players and their bar hopping daddies coming home from Surf Cup, or should they continue to live alone?

Seriously, your schtick about what older people should and shouldn’t do has no basis in reality.


----------



## N00B (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> But @Grace T. says masks don’t work.  And what about those at nursing homes and long term care facilities? Is it your expectation that employees who work there can (and should) effectively eliminate any possibility of transmission? And how about older people who don’t have children to rely on or live with?  And even for those who do, should they increase the risk of death by moving in with their kid and soccer playing, school attending grandchildren, or should they increase the risk by living alone but going out to Target and the grocery store to get essential items so they can, uh, eat.  What about those who live in different states than their kids?  Should they get on a plane with a bunch of sniveling soccer players and their bar hopping daddies coming home from Surf Cup, or should they continue to live alone?
> 
> Seriously, your schtick about what older people should and shouldn’t do has no basis in reality.


Maybe this will help EOTL









						Tracey Ullman Hosts "Woke" Support Group on BBC Show
					

Comedian Tracey Ullman hosts a "support group" for people who are so "woke" that they are finding it impossible to have any fun at all. (From her BBC program Tracey Breaks the News, the successor to Tracey Ullman'' Show.)  (via Hot Air)




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------

